# Howdy Doodles from The Longmeadow Farm



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome!! So funny--"Prime Time" was the name of the OTTB I used to own. Small world...


----------



## Andi of Longmeadow Farm (Feb 24, 2012)

Corporal said:


> Welcome!! So funny--"Prime Time" was the name of the OTTB I used to own. Small world...


Wow! Where did he come from? Our "PT" came across the ocean (by previous owner) from Ireland. He's an Irish Sport/Draught, and he's full of vim and vigor!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

No clue. The horse was dirt cheap, with the caveat that THEY keep his papers. He lived at a show stable on Lake Cook Road, north of Chicago.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!! Lovely horses!!


----------



## Andi of Longmeadow Farm (Feb 24, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Welcome!! Lovely horses!!


Thanks, Horseluvin! Thank you so much! They are a true love for us, after going through one horse that was to much for us!

We felt so badly, we got talked into him, (he was a 17.3 hand Percheron) that was not completely broke, and young in comparison to Belle, (she's 13) and trainers wouldn't even go near him. I was able to get through to him, but trainers told me to "ace" him and then ride them, which I couldn't wouldn't do. I did it once, (because the seller was there = she aced' him) and said go ride him. We did, and he was a mess. Very hard to control, and frankly, scary. I had to do the unimaginable and it truly made me almost give up on horses selling him to a better fit, as I felt as I was the one who let him down.

Now he has a new job as an overrider/for hunts etc....steeplechases, and is doing well, and is happy. 

We since got "PT" a very well trained Irish Draught, that is the love of our lives!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous horse!

Welcome to the forum and glad you have learned lots! Maryland is a beautiful state, my horse is there. 

Glad to have you!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Goodness, Belle is indeed "belle"! Gorgeous curves on that lady  I think my boy Brock might fall in lust if I show him that photo. If she gets any love letters, you'll know where they came from.

Welcome to the forum from another forum newbie


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome!!! Hmmm I want your Irish Sport Horse lol I was going to get into that breed because one They are big boned breed they make exellent jumpers and raising them on my ranch I could call it after my name TRISH Timber Ridge Irish Sport Horses LOL may still do that if I ever get my hands on a nice breeding mare. 
Glad you joined us hope you stay awhile.

TRR


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome. I was born and raised in Waldorf, Md in Charles County. Hey, can you send me a bushel of blue crabs!!! People think I'm nuts when I dip the meat in peppered vinegar up here!


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Your horses are lovely, I also like the curves on your Belle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

